# Magat Comuppance



## nysister (May 27, 2018)

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/05/pe...dation-charges/amp/?__twitter_impression=true










Tom Boggioni
23 hours ago
*Pennsylvania man caught on video harassing black neighbors gets prison time and loses home on ‘ethnic intimidation’ charges*
_





Robert Kujawa mugshot


A white Pennsylvania man is going to prison and losing his home after he was convicted of harassing his black neighbors over a period of years, reports The Morning Call.

According to the report, 45-year-old Robert Kujawa of Easton, was found guilty by a jury of ethnic intimidation, harassment, stalking and is facing two to four years in state prison.

In their case against Kujawa, prosecutors claimed that the man hung Confederate flags in the windows of his home that faced his black neighbor’s home, and used a racial slur against the woman and her son when they were in the backyard — which Kujawa has denied.

According to the family, the man also used a pellet gun to shoot out their outdoor lights and damage their furniture, forcing them purchase a security system, lighting and a fence and forbid their sons from playing in their yard.

Following the announcement of the verdict, Judge Jennifer Sletvold noted that Kujawa was previously convicted of harassment of the family in 2015 and the following year admitted to reckless endangerment, with the judge stating, “Over the course of many years, Mr. Kujawa robbed this family of their peace.”

At his Friday hearing Kujawa apologized, saying he is losing his home to foreclosure and that he plans on leaving state once his 10th-grade daughter graduates.

“I’m really remorseful,” Kujawa told the court. “I’m really sorry that it got to this point.”

According to his neighbor, Biafra Baker, “We just wanted to raise our children. We didn’t ask for any of this.”

For an ethnic intimidation conviction in Pennsylvania, authorities must show that a defendant committed a separate offense — in this case, stalking — for bigoted reasons.

You can watch a clip of Kujawa harassing his neighbors below via the Lehigh Valley Live on YouTube:




_


----------



## Shula (May 27, 2018)

I love this song!!! Turn it up! Louder! On a serious note, the ones that actually get caught and punished are probably so shocked and shook. They've had free rein for years. Several lifetimes. It shocks me even.


----------



## nysister (May 27, 2018)

Shula said:


> I love this song!!! Turn it up! Louder! On a serious note, the ones that actually get caught and punished are probably so shocked and shook. They've had free rein for years. Several lifetimes. It shocks me even.



He looks shocked! He'll be even more shocked in prison. LOL

With his Uber Polish name he has a lot of nerve. If he were in the UK he might have been on the receiving end of this vile act. His little brain doesn't think though.


----------



## Shula (May 27, 2018)

nysister said:


> He looks shocked! He'll be even more shocked in prison. LOL
> 
> With his Uber Polish name he has a lot of nerve. If he were in the UK he might have been on the receiving end of this vile act. His little brain doesn't think though.



They always have that shocked or crying with snot bubbles face when they end up in the hands of the law. Delicious. Somewhere on the internets, someone made a blog or thread about crying racists, lol. If I run across it again, I'll post it so we can laugh in perpetuity like the Mt. Everest thread, lol.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 27, 2018)

Thank you, NYsister, because I was trying this figure out what kind of last name that was.

He’s disgusting.  Good to see the family got justice, but it took far too long.  





nysister said:


> He looks shocked! He'll be even more shocked in prison. LOL
> 
> *With his Uber Polish name* he has a lot of nerve. If he were in the UK he might have been on the receiving end of this vile act. His little brain doesn't think though.


----------



## nysister (May 27, 2018)

@Shula That sounds hilarious! Yes, please do if you find it. 



Pat Mahurr said:


> Thank you, NYsister, because I was trying this figure out what kind of last name that was.
> 
> He’s disgusting.  Good to see the family got justice, *but it took far too long.*



Didn't it though. I'm glad they decided to take video. 

I had to look it up, it had tones of West African and Japanese, (which he obviously wasn't). Fittingly enough it means: "bare, open spot in a field, clearing, an *area where nothing grows*."


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 27, 2018)

Is she a single mother, too?  He was such a coward to target her.


----------



## Silkycoils (May 27, 2018)




----------



## nysister (May 27, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Is she a single mother, too?  He was such a coward to target her.



Based on this it's a couple.

http://www.mcall.com/news/police/mc-nws-bethlehem-township-ethnic-intimidation-confederate-flag-conviction-20180524-story,amp.html#amp_tf=From %1$s

"For years, Antonio and Biafra Baker said they lived in fear in their own home, beset by a neighbor in Bethlehem Township who would hurl racial epithets and other vile language at them and their two young sons."

*They need to watch out for him. He needs to be 'handled'.*

"In handing down the sentence, Sletvold noted that Kujawa, 45, was convicted twice before of crimes against the Bakers. In 2014, he pleaded guilty to harassment. In 2015, he admitted to reckless endangerment.

Placed on probation, it was only after that supervision ended that Kujawa began bothering the Bakers again last year, authorities said. He was convicted at trial in May, when prosecutors were permitted to present his history of animus toward the family to show his intent."


----------



## Zaz (May 27, 2018)

I love how people who do this mess always wanna seem contrite and say "sorry it got this far" as if they weren't the ones pushing things farther 

I'm glad he's going to jail AND losing his home.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 27, 2018)

Shame on me.  I kinda assumed if she had a husband were in the house, he could have put a stop to it.   I guess not.  Well, I’m glad she didn’t go through this alone AND glad her husband didn’t do anything that could have landed _him _in prison 





nysister said:


> Based on this it's a couple.
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/news/police/mc-nws-bethlehem-township-ethnic-intimidation-confederate-flag-conviction-20180524-story,amp.html#amp_tf=From %1$s
> 
> ...


----------



## nyeredzi (May 27, 2018)

What is his sentence?


----------



## nysister (May 27, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> What is his sentence?



Judge Jennifer Sletvold *sentenced him to two to four years* in state prison for ethnic intimidation, a charge that is rarely prosecuted.

http://www.mcall.com/news/police/mc...tion-20180524-story,amp.html#amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## RossBoss (May 28, 2018)

See, I don't play when people start destroying my property. I wouldn't have cared bout the Confederate flags because that was in his own home but once he starts shooting pellets onto my property and causing damage I would have wanted to put a bullet in his head and I could probably use self-defense because pellet guns CAN maim and even kill.


----------



## RossBoss (May 28, 2018)

nysister said:


> Judge Jennifer Sletvold *sentenced him to two to four years* in state prison for ethnic intimidation, a charge that is rarely prosecuted.
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/news/police/mc-nws-bethlehem-township-ethnic-intimidation-confederate-flag-conviction-20180524-story,amp.html#amp_tf=From %1$s



And I hope those 2 to 4 years are some of the most brutal of his life. I have no patience for trash like this that destroys other people's property and prevents others from being at peace in their own homes.


----------



## nysister (May 28, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> And I hope those 2 to 4 years are some of the most brutal of his life. I have no patience for trash like this that destroys other people's property and prevents others from being at peace in their own homes.



I've a sneaky suspicion they will be! ItllI be interesting to see if he even makes it out.

Same here on the reaction, but I'm glad they handled it the best way for them and that they now have justice for everyone to see. Not that trash ever learns. :/


I hand it to Judge Sletvold for not messing around. I'm going to look her up.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 28, 2018)

Woah- the background info on his last name is telling on him. Thanks for that @nysister


----------



## Transformer (May 28, 2018)

I expect a gofundme to raise a lot of money for him.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 28, 2018)

^Here's hoping a black family gets his house in the auction before the klan bozos get it back for him.


----------



## Ms_Delikate (May 28, 2018)

nysister said:


> Based on this it's a couple.
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/news/police/mc-nws-bethlehem-township-ethnic-intimidation-confederate-flag-conviction-20180524-story,amp.html#amp_tf=From %1$s
> 
> ...



Probably thought he would get a slap on the wrist again.


----------



## Transformer (May 28, 2018)

FelaShrine said:


> ^Here's hoping a black family gets his house in the auction before the klan bozos get it back for him.



Nope.  No black person should move in that house.  Let an Asian have it.


----------



## nysister (May 28, 2018)

Let's hope this one is charged.

http://amp.fox2detroit.com/news/loc...-in-rochester-hills?__twitter_impression=true

Ladies if one of you can post the info. I'm on my phone and the internet is still down.

*Premise:* Black boy misses bus and is nearly shot to death. White woman playing the fake victim. Fool man acting on white woman's words. Caught on tape. Arrested. Sheriff pissed.

"The retired Detroit firefighter was arraigned Friday afternoon. Jeffrey Zeigler has been charged with Assault with Intent to Murder; and Felony Firearms. He received a bond of $50,000, with conditions, and is due in court again April 24."

https://heavy.com/news/2018/04/jeffrey-zeigler-brennan-walker-jeff-rochester-hills-ziegler/amp/

*2. Ziegler, Was Previously Accused in a Road Rage Shooting*


----------



## Pat Mahurr (May 28, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Nope.  No black person should move in that house.  Let an Asian have it.


Nah, I’m with Felashrine.  I’m in favor of black folks redeeming property.  Too many times we miss out on good opportunities because of pride or hoodoo fears.  I want black folks to get that house and be good neighbors to the family.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 28, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Nope.  No black person should move in that house.  Let an Asian have it.



hey Im all for demolishing it and rebuilding it for a black family but I see your point.



Pat Mahurr said:


> N be good neighbors to the family.



Lord knows they deserve it


----------



## Transformer (May 28, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Nah, I’m with Felashrine.  I’m in favor of black folks redeeming property.  Too many times we miss out on good opportunities because of pride or hoodoo fears.  I want black folks to get that house and be good neighbors to the family.



Nope evil spirits reside there.


----------

